# Tattoos, love 'em or hate 'em?



## Bman

What do you think about tattoos? They used to be just for bikers and military vets but now I think there is a law requiring everyone over the age of 10 to get one. 
To each his own I guess but I'm not really a big fan, I can't think of anything that I would want to look at for the rest of my life. and when I see a pretty girl with a big ole tattoo it turns me off almost as much as her smoking a cigarette.


----------



## vraiblonde

I love my tattoos (and I also smoke, but it doesn't matter because I'm taken anyway ).

I have no opinion on other peoples' tattoos, unless they're either really pretty or really ugly.


----------



## Kyle

Didn't this train stop in the station a few years ago? 

 Buckle up.


----------



## Bann

I love my tattoo.  I've had mine for about 5 years.   I got it the year after my sister died - it was in honor of her that I got it.


----------



## acommondisaster

I don't care either way; except for some of those guys you see on Lockup, who have them all over their faces.  I guess they don't plan on getting much of  a job when they're done serving their life sentences. 

When I see a particularly pretty sleeve on some young thing, I always wonder what it'll look like at age 58.


----------



## littlelady

acommondisaster said:


> I don't care either way; except for some of those guys you see on Lockup, who have them all over their faces.  I guess they don't plan on getting much of  a job when they're done serving their life sentences.
> 
> When I see a particularly pretty sleeve on some young thing, I always wonder what it'll look like at age 58.



I think the tattoo thing takes away from military tattoos.  Back in the day, that was a mark of bravery.  Today, I think, so many people are so lost that they have to brand their body to stand out.  I, actually, would like to see tattoos that can be covered (and one can have a chance at getting a real job); the ridiculous piercings of the face and lips is another story/thread.  How do those people even kiss anyone anymore?  Do they understand it looks hideous?  Just wondering.  Also, aren't tattoos physically harmful, as far as getting pricked with a needle and ink, and all?


----------



## Chris0nllyn

littlelady said:


> I think the tattoo thing takes away from military tattoos.  Back in the day, that was a mark of bravery.  Today, I think, so many people are so lost that they have to brand their body to stand out.  I, actually, would like to see tattoos that can be covered (and one can have a chance at getting a real job); the ridiculous piercings of the face and lips is another story/thread.  How do those people even kiss anyone anymore?  Do they understand it looks hideous?  Just wondering.  Also, aren't tattoos physically harmful, as far as getting pricked with a needle and ink, and all?



Tattoos in general have been around for literally thousands of years and were not solely dedicated to military members. 

Times are-a-changin' and as someone who could care less what other people do to their body, and as someone with a "real" job with tattoos that can't be covered and a big beard, maybe it's time we move past the idea that someone's looks dictate how they should be treated or viewed?


----------



## RoseRed

I got some new work done...


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

RoseRed said:


> View attachment 118536



No, you can't get a job *because you look like something out of a John Carpenter movie*.


----------



## RoseRed

deekaypee8569 said:


> no, you can't get a job *because you look like something out of a john carpenter movie*.



h8r.


----------



## gary_webb

Tattoos are so 2016 ago, scarification is where it at!


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

RoseRed said:


> h8r.


 Okay.....other than a tat parlor or a Goth club, where would those two get a paying job?


----------



## black dog

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Okay.....other than a tat parlor or a Goth club, where would those two get a paying job?



I have a woman that welds for me that has full sleeves, back and a bunch on her legs.
 Piercing that will make a gay man stare in the summer months. She is a superb welder and a great natured person to work around. She also has thicker skin than most men, she is a person that you don't play Truth or Dare with or Dare to show the new hardware that she had installed the weekend before. 
 Tattoos have never bothered me nor have I ever judged someone for having tattoos.
 I have a few from my travels in life myself.


 Edit,, and she is quite capable of paying for her car repairs herself.


----------



## Clem72

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Okay.....other than a tat parlor or a Goth club, where would those two get a paying job?



Halloween store, carnies, roadies for a Swedish death metal band, Walgreens pharmacist.


----------



## Restitution

black dog said:


> Edit,, and she is quite capable of paying for her car repairs herself.



THAT right there is a biggie!

Nothing pizzes me off more than seeing some woman or man trying to show off their latest $600 artwork and how cool it is and then, next breath is "I need some gas money."


----------



## Bann

In the tradition of Island mens, this fine specimen of a Samoan man had nearly completed his entire body tattoo when we visited. He explained the process to us and said he was having this done as part of  becoming a Chief. 










It is an extremely lengthy and painful process...
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pe'a


----------



## RoseRed

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Okay.....other than a tat parlor or a Goth club, where would those two get a paying job?



Good Lord. Just have some fun with it.


----------



## Grumpy

black dog said:


> Edit,, and she is quite capable of paying for her car repairs herself.


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:


> Good Lord. Just have some fun with it.


Ignore him! You'll find a receptionist job soon... stay positive!


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> Ignore him! You'll find a receptionist job soon... stay positive!



I do have a positive outlook on life!


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:


> I do have a positive outlook on life!


As you should... your life (and your tattoos and piercings) is on point...


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> As you should... your life (and your tattoos and piercings) is on point...



You get me!


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

black dog said:


> I have a woman that welds for me that has full sleeves, back and a bunch on her legs.
> Piercing that will make a gay man stare in the summer months. She is a superb welder and a great natured person to work around. She also has thicker skin than most men, she is a person that you don't play Truth or Dare with or Dare to show the new hardware that she had installed the weekend before.
> Tattoos have never bothered me nor have I ever judged someone for having tattoos.
> I have a few from my travels in life myself.
> 
> 
> Edit,, and she is quite capable of paying for her car repairs herself.


 1.) _What_ was that last part??? and 2.) WTF does _that_ have to do with looking like a carnival freak? (The picture in Post#8)


----------



## black dog

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Okay.....other than a tat parlor or a Goth club, where would those two get a paying job?





DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> _What_ was that last part???



Well mister narrow between the ears,,,, It was a cut to you.
 Just because some choose to have ink certainly doesn't change what there capability is to earn a good to excellent income. 
 I learned long ago not just from my tattooed Navy Father but also a neighbor growing up that's a Pagan 1%. Tattoos don't make the man... Both are Korean and VN combat Veterans, their tats tell stories about there lives.  
 I was making a statement that " she " can easily pay her bills without calling daddy's bestie to get her home, car or motorcycle repaired. 
 And the funniest part, if one of my employees needed a brakeline replaced, one of us would just jack it up and replace it for her in the shop parking lot. Or go to her home if the truck was there.

 Edit,, and I don't believe that she would be scared to work on the brakelines, she tends to like to learn new things.


----------



## DoWhat

black dog said:


> Edit,, and I don't believe that she would be scared to work on the brakelines, she tends to like to learn new things.



You should buy some gold.


----------



## black dog

DoWhat said:


> You should buy some gold.



 I've got Gold,, Jersey Style..
View attachment 118554


----------



## warneckutz

black dog said:


> I've got Gold,, Jersey Style..
> View attachment 118554



  Hahahaha ... ok, awesome.


----------



## Bman

Bann said:


> I love my tattoo.  I've had mine for about 5 years.   I got it the year after my sister died - it was in honor of her that I got it.





That is kind of a nice thing, it's just not for me I guess. That reminds me of my wife's nephew, he got a tattoo when his grandfather died. It is 2 paw prints because he called him pawpaw.


----------



## This_person

_*NO:*_



Maybe, but probably not, even though it is well done:




Yes, this is what is appropriate:





As with most things associated with the body, the rules for men are far different from the rules for women.


----------



## itsbob

littlelady said:


> I think the tattoo thing takes away from military tattoos.  Back in the day, that was a mark of bravery.  Today, I think, so many people are so lost that they have to brand their body to stand out.  I, actually, would like to see tattoos that can be covered (and one can have a chance at getting a real job); the ridiculous piercings of the face and lips is another story/thread.  How do those people even kiss anyone anymore?  Do they understand it looks hideous?  Just wondering.  Also, aren't tattoos physically harmful, as far as getting pricked with a needle and ink, and all?



Actually not so much.. 

You see tattoos on many in the military, like skulls and crossbones... Bloody Tigers.. Knives.. 

They are more than likely finance clerks, or cooks.  

Most of the ones you think would have tattoos don't.

You ever see somebody with a Green Beret tattoo that has their Group on it.. Probably never was..

If I EVER got a tattoo it would be Marvin... or Bugs.. 

Don't need a "Look at me, I'm a pirate" type of tattoo.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

black dog said:


> Well mister narrow between the ears,,,, It was a cut to you.
> Just because some choose to have ink certainly doesn't change what there capability is to earn a good to excellent income.
> I learned long ago not just from my tattooed Navy Father but also a neighbor growing up that's a Pagan 1%. Tattoos don't make the man... Both are Korean and VN combat Veterans, their tats tell stories about there lives.
> I was making a statement that " she " can easily pay her bills without calling daddy's bestie to get her home, car or motorcycle repaired.
> And the funniest part, if one of my employees needed a brakeline replaced, one of us would just jack it up and replace it for her in the shop parking lot. Or go to her home if the truck was there.
> 
> Edit,, and I don't believe that she would be scared to work on the brakelines, she tends to like to learn new things.


 Change your d*mn tune will ya? When are you gonna let this go? _*I* have._


----------



## itsbob

Bann said:


> I love my tattoo.  I've had mine for about 5 years.   I got it the year after my sister died - it was in honor of her that I got it.



I do appreciate tattoos that have meaning.. and stories..


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

itsbob said:


> I do appreciate tattoos that have meaning.. and stories..


 So do I. But WHAT story is this trying to tell; what meaning does this have?


----------



## itsbob

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> View attachment 118577
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do I. But WHAT story is this trying to tell; what meaning does this have?



It means their parents were probably screwed up flower children that never grew up themselves.. let them dress themselves when they were 2 or 3.. 

And kept repeating the mantra.. What other's think doesn't matter!!


----------



## warneckutz

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> View attachment 118577
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do I. But WHAT story is this trying to tell; what meaning does this have?



Sharp as a marble... it's like training a rock to jump rope.


----------



## black dog

itsbob said:


> Actually not so much..
> 
> *You see tattoos on many in the military, like skulls and crossbones... Bloody Tigers.. Knives.. *
> 
> They are more than likely finance clerks, or cooks.
> 
> Most of the ones you think would have tattoos don't.
> 
> You ever see somebody with a Green Beret tattoo that has their Group on it.. Probably never was..




 I disagree with that. Its painfully obvious that you didn't serve.

 And what's a " Group " in the Armed Services????? 

Some of those silly skulls crossbones, M16, parachute, paddles, scuba and on and on all have meaning to those that know.


----------



## Bann

Bman said:


> That is kind of a nice thing, it's just not for me I guess. That reminds me of my wife's nephew, he got a tattoo when his grandfather died. It is 2 paw prints because he called him pawpaw.





itsbob said:


> I do appreciate tattoos that have meaning.. and stories..



My sister loved the starfish, so that is what I got on my shoulder.  The guy who designed it was the one who also gave me the tattoo.  

Four pics to the finished design:


----------



## Inkd

black dog said:


> I disagree with that. Its painfully obvious that you didn't serve.
> 
> And what's a " Group " in the Armed Services?????
> 
> Some of those silly skulls crossbones, M16, parachute, paddles, scuba and on and on all have meaning to those that know.



Just out of curiosity, did you ever serve?

Because a lot of people in the military, even if they were not Army, knows what a "Group" is when talking about Green Berets, as Bob was.

There are five active duty Special Forces Groups and two National Guard Groups. Each group is assigned to a certain geographic region. 10th Group is Europe, 5th is the Middle East, 7th is South America, etc, etc.


----------



## Inkd

itsbob said:


> Actually not so much..
> 
> You see tattoos on many in the military, like skulls and crossbones... Bloody Tigers.. Knives..
> 
> They are more than likely finance clerks, or cooks.
> 
> Most of the ones you think would have tattoos don't.
> 
> You ever see somebody with a Green Beret tattoo that has their Group on it.. Probably never was..
> 
> If I EVER got a tattoo it would be Marvin... or Bugs..
> 
> Don't need a "Look at me, I'm a pirate" type of tattoo.



Tattoos are so damn popular nowadays it's more rare to find people without them than with them. The old "traditional" military tattoos are all but gone on today's young service members. Tattoo artists nowadays are doing some mind blowing work and only getting better.

It used to be you went in to a shop, picked out a picture on the wall that the artist had a pre-cut stencil made and that was it. Lines were big and bold and color was packed in with no real shading. Those were the old school military style tattoos. Eagles, daggers, sailing ships, wings, etc, etc.


----------



## mudpuddle

Where I came from, you didn't really see that many tattoos. (I know, I'm 2 years late to join in this conversation! lol) It wasn't until I moved here, to SOMD, that I really became "aware" of tattoos. I have to say, that not all tattoos are created equal! lol  I got interested in tv shows about tattooing, and enjoyed them for several years.
Once in a blue-moon, I will go to a bookstore and browse through some magazines. Some work is truly amazing!

My daughter, who had had previous tattoos, asked me one day if I would like to get a "matching" tattoo with her. I said yes!( We are strongly connected to each other, not only physically and emotionally,  but most importantly- spiritually!)
I let her pick the design, and the placement of the tattoo. We ended up getting dragon flies with stars on the inside of our wrists! She found the design somewhere online. With all the love I have for her, which is the most love that is possible to have- a love between a mother and her child-  getting the tattoo, somehow transcended the love I already had! I guess there are no boundaries when it comes to "love" and "love" can't be limited.

I have never regretted getting the tattoo.


----------



## gemma_rae

I got this on my leg so if I don't shave for a couple weeks, I can trim it so she looks like a werewolf eating beef chow mein!


----------



## Monello

Piles of turd, surrounded by flies are all the rage in tattoos these days.


----------



## Toxick

I don't have an opinion one way or another on other people's tattoos. I have a couple - easily covered by conventional clothing.


I was thinking about getting one more.
I wanna get a tattoo of a butt, with a butt-shaped tattoo on it. And I'm going to get it right on my butt.


----------



## NextJen

Toxick said:


> And I'm going to get it right on my butt


But, but, but....what will people think?


----------



## Escalade14

Monello said:


> Piles of turd, surrounded by flies are all the rage in tattoos these days.


That has to be the most crappiest tattoo ever


----------



## Toxick

NextJen said:


> But, but, but....what will people think?




True - I forgot about all the traffic that area gets.


----------



## Gilligan

I know a guy that has "Your Mom's Name" tattooed on an ass cheek. Claimed he's won a couple bar bets with it...and got in a fight once too.


----------



## Gilligan

The only tat I ever considered seriously was one of a short section of zipper and the zipper pull ....tattooed at the top of the long scar that extends halfway up the middle of my back (major reconstructive back surgery..twice).

Then I saw a pic of exactly that tat that someone else had done and I realized my original idea....wasn't.


----------



## Kyle

Tattoos  

The cost would cut into my booze, cigarette and gun money.


----------



## gemma_rae

Toxick said:


> I don't have an opinion one way or another on other people's tattoos. I have a couple - easily covered by conventional clothing.
> 
> 
> I was thinking about getting one more.
> I wanna get a tattoo of a butt, with a butt-shaped tattoo on it. And I'm going to get it right on my butt.


I saw a drunk guy moon a female bartender at the Dutchmen's Bar on the Boardwalk in Ocean City. Normally I would just look away, but he had an eyeball tattooed on each butt cheek and I just couldn't look away! When he yelled "see you later, I'll keep my eye's out" I laughed so hard I pee'd myself a little.


----------



## gemma_rae

Monello said:


> Piles of turd, surrounded by flies are all the rage in tattoos these days.


Looks like soft-serve ice cream with butter flies around it, on a terribly scarred back.


----------



## jazz lady

It is a personal choice and doesn't bother me.  I have one on my left shoulder in memory of BSGal and would like to get another to honor my mother.


----------



## GWguy

jazz lady said:


> I have one on my left shoulder in memory of BSGal....


A roll of TP?  

I've never been a fan of tats.  Have no desire to get one myself.  If you were to put two identical beautiful women next to each other, one with body art and the other with nothing, I'd choose the one without.


----------



## jazz lady

GWguy said:


> A roll of TP?


Appropriate, but no.  And must be SCOTT tissue.   

Vrai, Dye, and I got tats at the same time.  All were hearts with wings but vastly differently styles. This was during a trip to the Outer Banks with DesertRat to spread her ashes on her favorite beach.


----------



## DQ2B

I don't care one way or the other who has 'em or what they have but for myself, it's highly unlikely I'll ever get one. I consider tattoos a "label" of sorts. It says something about that person, and there really is no label I can think of for myself, lol


----------



## GWguy

jazz lady said:


> Appropriate, but no.  And must be SCOTT tissue.
> 
> Vrai, Dye, and I got tats at the same time.  All were hearts with wings but vastly differently styles. This was during a trip to the Outer Banks with DesertRat to spread her ashes on her favorite beach.




I did a search of TP tats.  Not a unique thought.....


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

To each their own. However, when I'm chatting with a hottie and notice her tattoos I'll start asking about them. Saying how nice they look. Have any more? Where are they located? Any "special" ones? Any "hidden" ones? Can I see them? Makes great conversation with the possibility of a great payout.


----------



## GWguy

LightRoasted said:


> when I'm chatting with a hottie


You spelled 'cheating' wrong.


----------



## my-thyme

I'm way too fickle for a tattoo. I'd like it today, would wanna change it tomorrow.

Give me earrings. I can change them every day, many times a day if necessary.


----------



## Kinnakeet

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> View attachment 118577
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do I. But WHAT story is this trying to tell; what meaning does this have?


Just imagine what they will look like in their 70's if they live that long


----------



## phreddyp

My rule of thumb is this,  never advertise a stupid decision !


----------

